# Suggestions for POD T-shirt Software Suite



## xlempire (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey guys, this is probably a bit of an odd request for this forum, but I figured this would be the right place to come to get input on how we can improve this toolset.

We are currently in beta release for a t-shirt software suite that brainstorms, designs, and promotes t-shirts and currently works for skreened.com alongside pinterest, wanelo, and twitter. 

I noticed that the forum does not have a section for skreened, and was wondering if that is because they are not a desirable destination for POD fulfillment?

What sites would you recommend integration for? We are currently working on getting cafe press, and society6 in the mix. 

Also what are your thoughts on t-shirt automation in general? And mass design of t-shirts? I have had some mixed reviews so far, it seems to be a controversial subject. I am open for ideas, critique and feature suggestions!

Thanks for your input.


----------

